# L'individuo scollegato



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Davvero il '68 ha cambiato la scala dei valori, scardinando quelli vecchi e proponendo una realtà liquida?
Non ne sono più tanto sicuro.
Credo che il '68 sia figlio di un cambiamento che era già in atto da anni e che progressivamente ha trasformato la nostra società dal dopoguerra in poi.
Il _benessere_ consumistico ha portato con sé strumenti che pian piano hanno reso meno necessaria l'interazione tra le persone.
La lavatrice ha permesso individualmente di lavare i panni in casa anziché andare insieme ad altre donne al fiume.
Il frigorifero ha permesso di conservare gli alimenti a lungo, anziché partecipare con altri al processo di conservazione.
L'automobile privata ha promosso gli spostamenti individuali.
La televisione ha garantito l'intrattenimento dei nuclei monofamiliari.
I social network ora promuovono la comunicazione, rapida, veloce, senza conseguenze, totalmente individuale, senza necessità di interazioni o spostamenti.
Tutto molto comodo, molto veloce, molto piacevole.
Sono decenni che la nostra società pian piano sta eliminando la necessità di interagire con gli altri.
E questo ha determinato dei cambiamenti anche a livello culturale.
La società ha decretato il suo suicidio promuovendo l'individualità, l'assenza di collegamenti, l'abolizione di un sistema di valori comune.
C'è una pubblicità di un'azienda che organizza villaggi vacanze la cui pubblicità dice "Da noi le famiglie si trovano così bene che si dimenticano di essere in famiglia".
Anche la famiglia sembra essere divenuta qualcosa di troppo, qualcosa che va a inficiare l'individualità e il godimento della stessa.
E' un processo inarrestabile, esattamente è impossibile fermare la morte delle vecchie botteghe a conduzione familiare o individuale a favore dei grandi gruppi che operano nei centri commerciali aperti (ovviamente) tutti i giorni festivi compresi (e chi ha famiglia si arrangi).
L'individuo senza interazioni è privo di memoria.
In Farenheit 451 di Bradbury è un sistema di persone collegate tra loro a mandare a memoria i libri dati alle fiamme.
Oggi i libri sono su Kindle, la cui durata della memoria nel tempo dipende dall'avanzare della tecnologia e il cui possesso è individuale (il libro invece si è sempre potuto prestare e far passare di mano in mano).
Le stesse fotografie nella maggior parte dei casi muoiono col supporto dove sono conservate, spesso banalmente uno smartphone. 
Un ragazzo di oggi con difficoltà conosce i grandi attori della commedia italiana e ha vagamente sentito parlare di Totò, mentre vede il bianco e nero solo come un filtro di instagram.
Noi "vecchi" ci sentiamo tali perché tutto quello che abbiamo consumato e che ha rappresentato per noi una parte della nostra vita è _superato_. La società promuove la velocità. E' il valore moderno più apprezzato. Si lavora velocemente, si consuma velocemente, ci si diverte velocemente, si comunica velocemente. Non si telefona più, basta un messaggio whatsapp. 
Una società di individui scollegati tra loro e priva di memoria storica, verso che direzione può evolversi?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

Sai che sono parzialmente d'accordo?
In realtà sono cambiati i gruppi relazionali.
Un tempo erano determinati dalla vicinanza fisica immediata.
Manzoni, abitante in centro a Milano (vicino a via Manzoni :mexican scriveva a un amico una lettera dicendogli che prima o poi avrebbe fatto un viaggio per andarlo a trovare a... Niguarda!
Adesso le relazioni sono basate sugli interessi comuni.
Ma è indubbio che è aumentato l'egoismo proprio perché funzionale al consumo.
Per quanto riguarda la memoria storica oggi esistono mille supporti per conoscere e approfondire. A questo probabilmente non corrisponde un adeguato interesse per farlo. Ma non credo proprio che sia diminuito rispetto a un tempo quando la maggior parte della popolazione era analfabeta e a malapena ricordava qualche racconto dei nonni.


----------



## brenin (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero il '68 ha cambiato la scala dei valori, scardinando quelli vecchi e proponendo una realtà liquida?
> Non ne sono più tanto sicuro.
> Credo che il '68 sia figlio di un cambiamento che era già in atto da anni e che progressivamente ha trasformato la nostra società dal dopoguerra in poi.
> *Il benessere consumistico ha portato con sé strumenti che pian piano hanno reso meno necessaria l'interazione tra le persone*.
> ...


Comincio dal benessere cosumistico degli anni '60, il famoso " boom economico " ... La lavatrice,il frigorifero,l'auto, hanno portato grossi cambiamenti nella vita delle persone, consentendo loro di migliorarne il tenore rispetto al passato, in particolar modo sollevando le donne da lavori domestici decisamente impegnativi e pesanti, in sostanza migliorandone la vita ( reale ).  Non concordo sul fatto che la lavatrice od il frigorifero ( solo per fare un esempio ) abbiano contribuito ad "allontanare" le persone, bensì che abbiano dato loro la possibilità di ritagliarsi spazi di tempo da dedicare al proprio tempo libero, alla visita di parenti ed amici ( ricorderai le mitiche passeggiate " fuori porta " della domenica, la gita sul lago, un incontro con amici o parenti lontani che non si vedevano da tempo ), ad andare tutti insieme a " vedere le vetrine dei negozi " nella città più vicina, insomma a creare quel misto di gioia,spensieratezza,eccitazione in attesa del "gran giorno" che riusciva a coinvolgere l'intera famiglia e non solo.

Internet ... oggigiorno la realtà quotidiana creata da computer, video giochi, social network, sembra più vera del reale, però  il bisogno di comunicare che tutti hanno, che lo si faccia tramite un computer, uno smartphone o semplicemente in maniera diretta con la persona che si ha di fronte ancora esiste; poiché moltissime persone hanno scelto di vivere principalmente on line (scambiandosi messaggi, tweet ed e-mail) la comunicazione e la reale interazione umana sono diventate sempre meno importanti e frequenti. Oggi molta gente, durante pranzi o cene, tiene telefonini, tablet, ecc., sul tavolo e non smetta mai di usarle anche mentre mangia: le persone sono lì tutte insieme ma, stranamente, non sono presenti le une con le altre. La tecnologia che unisce le persone in rete può, molto spesso, scollegarle nella e dalla vita di tutti i giorni. Ma cosa ci spinge ad esporci completamente, ad entrare spontaneamente in questa "prigione", in cui tutto è visibile a tutti e per tutto il tempo? La noia, l’illusione di essere ascoltati
o che altro ? O forse ci esponiamo troppo perché non ci piace quello che siamo e creiamo dei personaggi finti in un gioco di ruoli infinito. Ignoriamo, però, quanto queste maschere possono dire di noi, quanto possono entrare nella nostra realtà più intima. Ognuno è alla disperata ricerca di un contatto umano che, però, si perde nei rischi dell’interazione virtuale: sfruttamento, prevaricazione, bullismo, furto d’identità, tutto aiuta ad allontanarci dalla realtà concreta che ci circonda, facendoci cadere in una solitudine ancora più grande. La rete diventa un luogo privilegiato per raccontare disagi e sentimenti, perché la distanza, oltre all’impersonalità dello schermo, facilita la loro espressione e ne suggerisce lo sfogo, mentre nella quotidianità i personaggi restano prigionieri delle proprie inibizioni, vittime di un meccanismo nocivo e paradossale. Il web non fa male alle persone, sono proprio  le stesse  persone che ne feriscono altre . Dunque il problema, a mio avviso, sta più negli utenti che nella tecnologia stessa.

Noi " vecchi " .... quello che noi abbiamo "consumato" nella nostra vita ( soprattutto da giovani ) l'abbiamo sospirato,aspettando che i risparmi ci consentissero di acquistare la prima macchina usata ( la mia 500 era di terza mano.... ), o di fare la prima settimana di vacanza al mare, o di poterci comprare il primo paio di jeans a zampa d'elefante.... ci è costato sacrificio, come ben sai, però che soddisfazione non "dipendere" sempre dai genitori, accumulare ogni mese limitando le spese per potersi permettere qualcosa al quale saremmo stati "affezionati" e del quale ci sentivamo "orgogliosi". E si apprendeva, in prima persona, non solo il valore del denaro ma a separare l'utile dal superfluo.... La velocità attuale ( che in molti casi ci viene imposta ) è " innaturale "  ed aleatoria, e come tutte le cose aleatorie rimarrà solo un'effimera chimera quando le persone prenderanno coscienza di ciò.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

Io credo che si sia in una fase di delirio di onnipotenza relazionale in cui si crede, si vuole credere di poter avere rapporti con un numero di persone non gestibile dalla nostra mente.
Sono illusoriamente gestibili attraverso i dispositivi, ma ogni relazione richiede tempo ed energia emotiva che assorbe escludendone altre. Il numero è limitato.
Però aver un numero esagerato di contatti ci da illudere di aver trovato una assicurazione alla paura della solitudine.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Comincio dal benessere cosumistico degli anni '60, il famoso " boom economico " ... La lavatrice,il frigorifero,l'auto, hanno portato grossi cambiamenti nella vita delle persone, consentendo loro di migliorarne il tenore rispetto al passato, in particolar modo sollevando le donne da lavori domestici decisamente impegnativi e pesanti, in sostanza migliorandone la vita ( reale ).  Non concordo sul fatto che la lavatrice od il frigorifero ( solo per fare un esempio ) abbiano contribuito ad "allontanare" le persone, bensì che abbiano dato loro la possibilità di ritagliarsi spazi di tempo da dedicare al proprio tempo libero, alla visita di parenti ed amici ( ricorderai le mitiche passeggiate " fuori porta " della domenica, la gita sul lago, un incontro con amici o parenti lontani che non si vedevano da tempo ), ad andare tutti insieme a " vedere le vetrine dei negozi " nella città più vicina, insomma a creare quel misto di gioia,spensieratezza,eccitazione in attesa del "gran giorno" che riusciva a coinvolgere l'intera famiglia e non solo.
> 
> Internet ... oggigiorno la realtà quotidiana creata da computer, video giochi, social network, sembra più vera del reale, però  il bisogno di comunicare che tutti hanno, che lo si faccia tramite un computer, uno smartphone o semplicemente in maniera diretta con la persona che si ha di fronte ancora esiste; poiché moltissime persone hanno scelto di vivere principalmente on line (scambiandosi messaggi, tweet ed e-mail) la comunicazione e la reale interazione umana sono diventate sempre meno importanti e frequenti. Oggi molta gente, durante pranzi o cene, tiene telefonini, tablet, ecc., sul tavolo e non smetta mai di usarle anche mentre mangia: le persone sono lì tutte insieme ma, stranamente, non sono presenti le une con le altre. La tecnologia che unisce le persone in rete può, molto spesso, scollegarle nella e dalla vita di tutti i giorni. Ma cosa ci spinge ad esporci completamente, ad entrare spontaneamente in questa "prigione", in cui tutto è visibile a tutti e per tutto il tempo? La noia, l’illusione di essere ascoltati
> o che altro ? O forse ci esponiamo troppo perché non ci piace quello che siamo e creiamo dei personaggi finti in un gioco di ruoli infinito. Ignoriamo, però, quanto queste maschere possono dire di noi, quanto possono entrare nella nostra realtà più intima. Ognuno è alla disperata ricerca di un contatto umano che, però, si perde nei rischi dell’interazione virtuale: sfruttamento, prevaricazione, bullismo, furto d’identità, tutto aiuta ad allontanarci dalla realtà concreta che ci circonda, facendoci cadere in una solitudine ancora più grande. La rete diventa un luogo privilegiato per raccontare disagi e sentimenti, perché la distanza, oltre all’impersonalità dello schermo, facilita la loro espressione e ne suggerisce lo sfogo, mentre nella quotidianità i personaggi restano prigionieri delle proprie inibizioni, vittime di un meccanismo nocivo e paradossale. Il web non fa male alle persone, sono proprio  le stesse  persone che ne feriscono altre . Dunque il problema, a mio avviso, sta più negli utenti che nella tecnologia stessa.
> ...


Verissimo l'ultimo periodo. Non c'è educazione alla resilienza, alla pazienza, alla perseveranza.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

Molto interessante, Danny.

Parto dal tuo titolo. L'individio scollegato.

I millenials spesso sono scollegati dalla realtà prossemica, e collegati h24 in una rete virtuale che li lega, li imbriglia, li costringe ad essere "sempre pronti", una sorta di scoutismo privato di ogni valore morale.

Sono stati abituati così. Con il cellulare o tablet già a 3 anni in mano. Indottrinati ad un linguaggio millenials ma incapaci di comprendere molti altri tipi di linguaggio.

E questa contaminazione è partita da alcuni oggi 40-50enni, precursioni della contemporanea evoluzione digitale, primi sperimentatori del consumismo su scala mondiale. La società liquida che tu hai nominato citando Zygmunt Bauman.

I vantaggi di questo tipo di società li sperimentiamo tutti noi, ogni giorno. Sui limiti, ci si sofferma meno.


Dal mio punto di vista, principalmente, non sappiamo gestire i rapporti umani.

Mandiamo sms, chat, vocali su wapp, e-mail, collage di immagini con musiche di sottofondo. Ma non sappiamo più parlare vis a vis, cercare e comprendere uno sguardo, un gesto, un tocco.

Non sorridiamo al commesso, non diciamo grazie e per favore, non lasciamo il posto ad un anziano sull'autobus, non facciamo passare una donna incinta in coda alla cassa, non facciamo attraversare i pedoni sulle strisce, non sappiamo apparecchiare la tavola, sederci a mangiare senza la tv accesa, non cuciniamo ma compriamo take away o cibi pronti o usciamo per mangiare.

Evitiamo o riduciamo al minimo il contatto con l'altro, perchè non sappiamo gestirlo.

E' il motivo per cui i millenials fanno sesso sempre prima, per togliersi questo peso e non pensarci più, perchè si sentono indeguati e obbligati a farlo dalle convenzioni sociali.
E' il motivo per cui i genitori non si curano dei figli ma delegano alla scuola, alla tata, al coach di calcio, al tutor dei compiti... 
E' uno dei motivi per cui molte coppie durano poco, si rompono, si ricostituiscono, non vogliono etichette, ma nonostante tutta questa fluidità, dicono di essere infelici.

La relazione umana è stata sostituita dalla relazione economica.
Chi non può permettersela, è tendenzialmente tagliato fuori e si sente un emarginato.

Qualcuno ha capito la gabola, e anche potendo permettersi di gestire le nuove relazioni economiche, torna a coltivare le relazioni umane.

Ecco che sono "nati" i GAS, gruppi di acquisito solidale, i prodotti a Km zero, rinasce l'importanza dell'artigianato, della cura e del tempo vs l'immediatezza dell'acquisto labile. Qualcuno fa il pane in casa, fa le torte, il pranzo della domenica, impara a coltivare le piante aromatiche, organizza attività _con_ i figli e non _per_ i figli, si va a correre in gruppo invece che allenarsi su un tapis roulant da soli in palestra, si insegna ai figli il valore delle cose e non il concetto di potere d'acquisto.

Certo, ho parlato per assolutismi e generalizzazioni, ma questo è lo spaccato che ho da 32 enne incastrata tra la generazione dei millenials e la precedente ondata di persone scampate alla crisi esistenziale dei nati 80.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Molto interessante, Danny.
> 
> Parto dal tuo titolo. L'individio scollegato.
> 
> ...


Condivido molte cose che hai scritto.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Ho un po' la passione per i vecchi oggetti, per i vecchi libri.
Anche per le vecchie foto.
Dall'osservazione di queste ho la sensazione di una società del passato in cui la presenza umana era maggiore rispetto ad oggi.
Vedo strade dove la gente cammina, si ferma a parlare in crocicchi, osservo gruppi di bambini che giocano.
Una dimensione umana quasi assente nelle fotografie di oggi, in cui gli spazi sono saturi di autoveicoli.
Alcune foto delle vecchie case sono emblematiche. I cortili sono cambiati moltissimo.
Ce ne sono oggi alcuni dove addirittura viene vietato o mal tollerato il gioco dei bambini.
Un tempo erano anche il luogo di lavoro all'aperto nei mesi più favorevoli.
Il luogo di incontro delle donne che stavano a casa.
La società era sicuramente più di prossimità. Non si selezionavano le persone in base ai propri interessi - ovvero come soddisfazione per le proprie esigenze - ma si trovava quello che c'era, abituandosi a confrontarsi di necessità con tutti. La capacità derivante di associarsi era maggiore - le differenze non consentivano di escludere o di farsi escludere. 
Attenzione, non è un'operazione di nostalgia, ma un tentativo di valutare i cambiamenti relazionali in corso.
La società oggi è parcellizzata. Si creano specchi per ogni individuo.
Che si deve specchiare nell'abito, nell'auto, negli oggetti in possesso, nella musica che ascolta, nei programmi televisivi che guarda. 
I contatti con le multinazionali non sono quasi più umani. Un call center è una barriera anonima adottata ormai quasi da tutti.
Anche il commercio, dal piccolo negozio sotto casa con cui ci si relazionava si è passati all'anonimo punto vendita di un centro commerciale fino al commercio on line, dove il contatto umano è escluso.
La lavatrice è stata utile, e consente di guadagnare tempo. Ma una volta i panni venivano lavati (meno) tutti insieme nei corsi d'acqua vicino a casa in compagnia di altre donne. Era un'occasione di socializzazione necessaria.
Oggi puoi usare la lavatrice e usare il tempo risparmiato per guardare la fiction in tv.

In pratica, la tendenza da decenni è di escludere il più possibile l'interazione tra gli individui e di ridurre l'associazione (o la capacità di associazione) degli stessi.
Non per niente anche le famiglie sono in crisi.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Dall'osservazione dei bambini noto che vi è una naturale predisposizione alla socializzazione e all'apertura.
Questa viene però frustrata dai genitori, per mancanza di tempo o disponibilità o per volontà di tenere sotto controllo i figli o per ansia o paura nei loro confronti.
L'atteggiamento disinteressato alla socialità esterna alla famiglia, la presenza di genitori che vorrebbero coprire anche il ruolo di amico, spesso anche la tipologia delle punizioni (se non studi non vai a giocare), la paura dei cattivi incontri o di una crescita non gestibile dei bambini demotiva progressivamente i bambini i quali si trovano nell'adolescenza ad aver già sperimentato l'uso di dispositivi alternativi alla socialità diretta, come chat e similari e ad aver appreso un modello di socialità selettiva ed autoescludente.
Questo diventa un modello che viene poi tramandato alle generazioni successive.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica, la tendenza da decenni è di escludere il più possibile l'interazione tra gli individui e di ridurre l'associazione (o la capacità di associazione) degli stessi.
> Non per niente anche le famiglie sono in crisi.


Perfetta sintesi, Danny 

Ognuno di noi però può creare un filo con il passato relazionale, quanto meno con il "nostro".

Qualche mese fa ho iniziato a creare l'albero genealogico della mia famiglia. Considerando che non ho conosciuto nessuno dei 4 nonni e che non ho cugini di primo grado, mi sono accorta che "non sapevo da dove venivo".

Da anni apprezzo molto i racconti di mio padre ottantenne, e sto pensando ad un modo per fargli raccontare delle storie da audioregistrare, per farli sentire a miei figli, che probabilmente non lo conosceranno.

Le foto di famiglia sono per me uno scrigno prezioso. Luoghi, persone, abitudini, costumi che non esistono più, ma che raccontano storie.

Ecco, vorrei essere capace di raccontare la mia storia, di ricostruirla, di andare a cercare le storie deegli altri, lasciarmi coinvolgere e contaminare. Creare reti di storie, relazioni.

E si pò farlo mentre si acquista su amazon il supporto magnetico da auto per l'iphone o si sceglie una playlist per la palestra su Spotify 

Che dici, Danny?


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Perfetta sintesi, Danny
> 
> Ognuno di noi però può creare un filo con il passato relazionale, quanto meno con il "nostro".
> 
> ...


Eh, l'ho fatto anch'io.
Albero genealogico e foto comprese.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, l'ho fatto anch'io.
> Albero genealogico e foto comprese.


L'hai fatto a mano? Hai usato un sito?


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> L'hai fatto a mano? Hai usato un sito?



Ho comprato un albero già fatto, su una bella carta pesante, con le caselle dove scrivere le persone.
Ho dovuto fare un po' di ricerche in famiglia, alcuni nomi non li conoscevo.
E' in un'anta del mobile, non l'ho mai incorniciato.
Una copia ce l'ha mia figlia in un cassetto... l'ha voluto anche lei.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho comprato un albero già fatto, su una bella carta pesante, con le caselle dove scrivere le persone.
> Ho dovuto fare un po' di ricerche in famiglia, alcuni nomi non li conoscevo.
> E' in un'anta del mobile, non l'ho mai incorniciato.
> Una copia ce l'ha mia figlia in un cassetto... l'ha voluto anche lei.


Prima di arrivare alla versione cartacea io mi sono avvalsa di un sito.. graficamente per me è molto difficile mettere tutti i fratelli e sorelle delle famiglie "antiche" 

Comunque bellissima iniziativa!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho un po' la passione per i vecchi oggetti, per i vecchi libri.
> Anche per le vecchie foto.
> Dall'osservazione di queste ho la sensazione di una società del passato in cui la presenza umana era maggiore rispetto ad oggi.
> Vedo strade dove la gente cammina, si ferma a parlare in crocicchi, osservo gruppi di bambini che giocano.
> ...


E meno male che non si è più costretti a frequentare i vicini di casa! 

Io ho visto vivere la prossimità con i miei figli. Loro hanno frequentato i bambini vicini di casa e io i loro genitori.
Meno male che con le superiori ci si è liberati! :mexican::mexican:


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho comprato un albero già fatto, su una bella carta pesante, con le caselle dove scrivere le persone.
> Ho dovuto fare un po' di ricerche in famiglia, alcuni nomi non li conoscevo.
> E' in un'anta del mobile, non l'ho mai incorniciato.
> Una copia ce l'ha mia figlia in un cassetto... l'ha voluto anche lei.


L'ho fatto anch' io. Ho usato un cad disegnarlo e ho fatto una cosa che parte dal centro per diramardi in tutte le direzioni, viene più compatto e penso anche un po' più chiaro.
Curiosamente l' antenato più antico di cui sono venuto a conoscenza ha lo stesso nome di mio figlio.


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che si sia in una fase di delirio di onnipotenza relazionale in cui si crede, si vuole credere di poter avere rapporti con un numero di persone non gestibile dalla nostra mente.
> Sono illusoriamente gestibili attraverso i dispositivi, ma ogni relazione richiede tempo ed energia emotiva che assorbe escludendone altre. Il numero è limitato.
> Però aver un numero esagerato di contatti ci da illudere di aver trovato una assicurazione alla paura della solitudine.


La nostra solitudine dipende in gran parte dalla nostra frammentazione, dalle nostre scissioni interne. I mezzi di oggi non danno una mano certo a risolverle, anzi le acuiscono, solleticando il nostro ego.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> La nostra solitudine dipende in gran parte dalla nostra frammentazione, dalle nostre scissioni interne. I mezzi di oggi non danno una mano certo a risolverle, anzi le acuiscono, solleticando il nostro ego.


Per questo io non mi sento mai sola.
Tutta intera sono.
Ma non è da psicopatici? :carneval:


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo io non mi sento mai sola.
> Tutta intera sono.
> Ma non è da psicopatici? :carneval:


No, non credo, penso che chiunque chi più chi meno lo sia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non credo, penso che chiunque chi più chi meno lo sia.


Intero o psicopatico? :mexican:


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intero o psicopatico? :mexican:


Scisso.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Scisso.


Io non mi sento scissa :facepalm:


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sento scissa :facepalm:


Neanche un pochino pochino?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Neanche un pochino pochino?


Ci stiamo pensando tutte e tre :carneval:


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci stiamo pensando tutte e tre :carneval:


Padre figlio e spirito santo?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Padre figlio e spirito santo?


Madre, Figlia e Spirito Santo :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dall'osservazione dei bambini noto che vi è una naturale predisposizione alla socializzazione e all'apertura.
> Questa viene però frustrata dai genitori, per mancanza di tempo o disponibilità o per volontà di tenere sotto controllo i figli o per ansia o paura nei loro confronti.
> L'atteggiamento disinteressato alla socialità esterna alla famiglia, la presenza di genitori che vorrebbero coprire anche il ruolo di amico, spesso anche la tipologia delle punizioni (se non studi non vai a giocare), la paura dei cattivi incontri o di una crescita non gestibile dei bambini demotiva progressivamente i bambini i quali si trovano nell'adolescenza ad aver già sperimentato l'uso di dispositivi alternativi alla socialità diretta, come chat e similari e ad aver appreso un modello di socialità selettiva ed autoescludente.
> Questo diventa un modello che viene poi tramandato alle generazioni successive.


se ci saranno


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E meno male che non si è più *costretti* a frequentare i vicini di casa!
> 
> Io ho visto vivere la prossimità con i miei figli. Loro hanno frequentato i bambini vicini di casa e io i loro genitori.
> Meno male che con le superiori ci si è liberati! :mexican::mexican:


C'è una scena in "Schindler's list" che sono andato a rivedere dopo essere stato nel cortile dove l'hanno girata.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ2lnlZxM9s  minuto 3.38
Stanno rastrellando gli ebrei e un bambino scopre una signora nascosta e fischia per chiamare le SS.
Poi si riconoscono. Sono vicini di casa ma soprattutto lei è la mamma di una bambina amica del bimbo.
E lui si offre di nasconderli, pur rischiando la vita con questo gesto.

Una comunità (con i suoi valori condivisi) nasce anche quando si è _costretti_ a frequentare anche chi non si sceglie.
E' più facile imparare a accettarsi, tollerare le diversità, scoprire le somiglianze, aiutarsi.
Io conosco tutti i miei vicini. Con alcuni ho fatto anche le vacanze.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> C'è una scena in "Schindler's list" che sono andato a rivedere dopo essere stato nel cortile dove l'hanno girata.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ2lnlZxM9s  minuto 3.38
> Stanno rastrellando gli ebrei e un bambino scopre una signora nascosta e fischia per chiamare le SS.
> Poi si riconoscono. Sono vicini di casa ma soprattutto lei è la mamma di una bambina amica del bimbo.
> ...


Con alcuni  è più facile avere buoni rapporti se non si conoscono :mexican:.
Poi condivido il pensiero che creare occasioni di relazioni di prossimità sia fondamentale per la coesione sociale. Però questo avviene ancora spontaneamente appunto attraverso i bambini e la scuola quando le diversità sono meno percepite, poi è compito della politica creare occasioni su obiettivi e centri di interesse. Altrimenti ogni gruppo famigliare vive la propria vita, già è tanto se ci sono relazioni positive all'interno, e le occasioni di contatto sono prevalentemente di tipo conflittuale.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anch' io. Ho usato un cad disegnarlo e ho fatto una cosa che parte dal centro per diramardi in tutte le direzioni, viene più compatto e penso anche un po' più chiaro.
> Curiosamente l' antenato più antico di cui sono venuto a conoscenza ha lo stesso nome di mio figlio.


Non ho capito come viene 

Io a Milano non avevo più spazio sul fogllio di carta arrivando slo ai miei nonni 
Così ho usato un sito che chiama Ancestry e ti permette di inserire i dati che vuoi e poi stampare quelli che vuoi. Ad esempio puoi inserire tutti i fratelli di tutti ma poi stampare solo la tua linea ascendente...



danny ha detto:


> ...
> Una comunità (con i suoi valori condivisi) nasce anche quando si è _costretti_ a frequentare anche chi non si sceglie.
> E' più facile imparare a accettarsi, tollerare le diversità, scoprire le somiglianze, aiutarsi.
> Io conosco tutti i miei vicini. Con alcuni ho fatto anche le vacanze.


L'esempio dei vicini è calzante. 
Ho cambiato tante case nei miei 33 anni anni. In termini di nuclei famigliari, ne ho avuti 0, pochi, decine, ora 5. E' la mia prima casa di proprietà, la prima casa "seria" e ho iniziato ad investire in questa "piccola comunità forzata". Il fatto che siano quasi tutti anziani, o che gli anziani siano presenti in ogni nucleo, mi ha permesso di riscoprire e al tempo stesso scombinare le loro dinamiche.

Affascinantissimo gioco relazionale. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Con alcuni  è più facile avere buoni rapporti se non si conoscono :mexican:.
> Poi condivido il pensiero che creare occasioni di relazioni di prossimità sia fondamentale per la coesione sociale. Però questo avviene ancora spontaneamente appunto attraverso i bambini e la scuola quando le diversità sono meno percepite, poi è compito della politica creare occasioni su obiettivi e centri di interesse. Altrimenti ogni gruppo famigliare vive la propria vita, già è tanto se ci sono relazioni positive all'interno, e le occasioni di contatto sono prevalentemente di tipo conflittuale.


Effettivamente ci sono contesti, condominiale se vogliao rimanere all'esempio di Danny, che sono meno facilitanti. Quando stavo nei casermoni a Milano, abitati da decine di studenti in continuo ricambio,  era difficile creare delle narrazioni condivise e stabili nel tempo.

Nei contesti più "stabili", dove anche noi non siamo nomadi, sarebbe bello riscoprire un po' questa rete sociale... anche per evitare di essere ritrovati in casa con i cani alsaziani (cit. Bridget Jones...)

[video=youtube;Go99ptnD_Ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go99ptnD_Ig[/video]


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Non ho capito come viene
> 
> Io a mano non avevo più spazio sul fogllio di carta arrivando slo ai miei nonni
> Così ho usato un sito che chiama Ancestry e ti permette di inserire i dati che vuoi e poi stampare quelli che vuoi. Ad esempio puoi inserire tutti i fratelli di tutti ma poi stampare solo la tua linea ascendente...
> ...



Bella la citazione!
Sono d'accordo.
Casa nostra ha un cortile e due soli piani e non ha ascensore.
Sicuramente rende tutto più facile.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Bella la citazione!
> Sono d'accordo.
> Casa nostra ha un cortile e due soli piani e non ha ascensore.
> Sicuramente rende tutto più facile.


:rotfl:la mia scoordinazionale oculo-manuale mi ha fatto scrivere "mano" per "Milano" :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

Devo ancora leggere tutti i post, ma esordisco così: un mio caro amico, che vive in una comunità di famiglie in provincia di Bergamo, uomo di passione cristiana e impegno civile e sociale, dice sempre che la rovina dell'uomo moderno e della nostra società sono gli appartamenti. Perché appartano


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Devo ancora leggere tutti i post, ma esordisco così: un mio caro amico, che vive in una comunità di famiglie in provincia di Bergamo, uomo di passione cristiana e impegno civile e sociale, dice sempre che la rovina dell'uomo moderno e della nostra società sono gli appartamenti. Perché appartano


Però vive in una comunità con un progetto comune.


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vive in una comunità con un progetto comune.


È coerente. Odia gli appartamenti.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Devo ancora leggere tutti i post, ma esordisco così: un mio caro amico, che vive in una comunità di famiglie in provincia di Bergamo, uomo di passione cristiana e impegno civile e sociale, dice sempre che la rovina dell'uomo moderno e della nostra società sono gli appartamenti. Perché appartano


Vero!!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> È coerente. Odia gli appartamenti.


È facile fare comunità con i simili. In quelle condizioni la prossimità è secondaria e non primaria e casuale.


----------

